# Nero 9 als Freeware



## diu_tesc_g.o. (31. Juli 2009)

Die Nero 9-Gratis-Version beinhaltet nur die Brenn- und Kopierfunktionen für CDs und DVDs sowie das Programm Disk-Info.
Für weitere Funktionen muß das Upgrade gekauft werden. Weiter Infos auf ComputerBase sowie auch dort zum Download.



http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/brennprogramme/nero_burning_rom/?url=29623


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Juli 2009)

wow das ist ja mal geil gemacht von den Nero Machern


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (31. Juli 2009)

Update der Infos direkt von der Nerohomepage

Nero - Free Version


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Juli 2009)

und ich hab es noch teuer bezahlt


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (31. Juli 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> und ich hab es noch teuer bezahlt


naja, wenn man nur fürs reine erstellen von daten cd's/dvd's und das kopieren von bestimmten datenträgern bezahlt, ist man doch selber schuld. da gibt es wirklich SEHR viele kostenlose alternativen. außerdem wirst du mit deinem gekauft nero viel mehr anstellen können z.b. video dvd's uvm! außerdem kannst du wirklich viel mehr einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Juli 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> naja, wenn man nur fürs reine erstellen von daten cd's/dvd's und das kopieren von bestimmten datenträgern bezahlt, ist man doch selber schuld. da gibt es wirklich SEHR viele kostenlose alternativen. außerdem wirst du mit deinem gekauft nero viel mehr anstellen können z.b. video dvd's uvm! außerdem kannst du wirklich viel mehr einstellungen vornehmen.


 

klar, ich hab ja nen unlimited Content!...natürlich gibt es viel freeware im www, aber all das hat man nicht auf einem Prog. zudem hat man nur nen bestimmtem Contet frei.


----------



## Shady (31. Juli 2009)

Finde ich eine sehr gelungene Sache!
Die meisten haben sich ja aufgeregt, wie aufgeblasen Nero geworden ist. Jetzt das als Free zur Verfügung zu stellen ist echt toll.
Ich habe meine Version zwar auch gekauft, sehe aber jetzt hier kein Problem, denn ich brauch so auch noch 1-2 "Kleinigkeiten" die mir Nero bieten kann.
Aber sonst freut es mich echt. Werde es wohl auf meinen anderen Rechnern und Notebooks installieren. Auf dem Haup-PC wird der "große Bruder" weiter verwendet.


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

im Text steht aber das 



> Die Demoversion von Nero 9 + Nero 8 ist 15 Tage, die von Nero 7 genau 30 Tage ab Installationsdatum lauffähig. Nero 6 ist lediglich als Update für Besitzer einer gültigen Lizenz interessant, da es ohne diese nicht funktioniert. Zum Aktivieren der Nero 9 Testversion wird eine Testseriennummer benötigt.



Quelle Nero Burning Rom Download - ComputerBase

wie ist denn das zu verstehen, Free Version als Demo nutzbar bis 30 Tage ?


----------



## Shady (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> im Text steht aber das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Nero, denen ich wohl da eher glauben würde (...) steht das es KOSTENLOS ist...

Hättest auch bei CB weiter gelesen, hätte es dort auch gestanden:


			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Update: Seit 30. Juli 2009 bietet der Hersteller eine Free-Version an. Man hat somit die Möglichkeit, für unbegrenzte Zeit und absolut kostenlos, Daten-Disks zu brennen und zu kopieren!


----------



## chakktheripper (31. Juli 2009)

mit win7 wird das überflüssig .. daten-cd's/dvd's kann man da ausm explorer raus direkt brennen. selbst rw's.


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Juli 2009)

chakktheripper schrieb:


> mit win7 wird das überflüssig .. daten-cd's/dvd's kann man da ausm explorer raus direkt brennen. selbst rw's.



Konnte man sogar schon unter Windows XP.

Davon abgesehen find ich des extrem lässig von denen. Way to go Nero!


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2009)

Super Aktion. Mehr Funktionen brauch ich von Nero eh nicht.


----------



## Phonomaster (31. Juli 2009)

Nero 7 Premium gab es mal als Zugabe zum PCGH-Miniabo. Da hab ich zugeschlagen. Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Programm. Da es unter Vista (Hinweis auf der Packung) funktioniert, dachte ich mir es wird auch unter Win 7 laufen. Jetzt nutze ich es schon mit Win 7 RC.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> im Text steht aber das ...
> 
> ...wie ist denn das zu verstehen, Free Version als Demo nutzbar bis 30 Tage ?


 
Du verstehst da was falsch

Das Eine ist die *Demo*Version des *Voll*programmes von Nero (zeitbeschränkt)
Das Andere ist Nero9 "light" (eben nur kopieren/brennen) und zeitlich unbeschränkt


----------



## kevinl (31. Juli 2009)

Klasse! Das sind ja die Funktionen, welche ich eigentlich ausschließlich benutze. Die anderen Funktionen brauch ich eh nicht!


----------



## RedBrain (31. Juli 2009)

Ich deaktiviere der Brennfunktion in Windows XP und schmeiße Nero 9 Free drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch genau das was man von dem ganzen Zeugs braucht!
Der Rest war doch für die meisten 'too much', hat niemand gebraucht.

Einzig die Codecs könnt man vielleicht noch nutzen, aber ansonsten ists ja mehr eine Video Bearbeitungs Suite geworden...


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

Nette Sache, aber solange Nero 6 auch unter Windows 7 läuft (ja das tut es) spare ich es mir erstmal.


----------



## feivel (31. Juli 2009)

da mir nero irgendwann zu aufgebläht war, bin ich vor ner ganzen weile auf das kostenlose ashampoo umgestiegen, und war zufrieden, nero hatte seine beste zeit mit der 6er version....


ich glaub das brauch ich nicht mehr, von der 7er hatte ich schon mal das essentials.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

ich lade es mir erstmal runter und schaue mal ...


----------



## eVoX (31. Juli 2009)

Ist da eigentlich Nero Vision dabei?


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

bei Vistan kann man auch brennen ohne  das man Nero hat,
sogar blue  seit dem Sp2

muss ja irgendwie ein hacken sein ?
denn wer verschenkt heute was ?


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich Nero Vision dabei?


 
Nein - ist es eben nicht
Aber braucht es ja auch nicht (wirklich) wenn man ja nur brennen/kopieren will


----------



## Shady (31. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> muss ja irgendwie ein hacken sein ?
> denn wer verschenkt heute was ?



Wo siehst du einen Haken? Weil Nero Vision nich dabei is, oder weil Win brennen kann, oder wo..?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Die Free Version von Nero kann ja auch nur das, was andere Free Programme auch können.
Nero will halt am Markt bleiben und sie hanen gemerkt, dass ihre Version einfach zu fett geworden ist, mit Funktionionen, die keine Sau braucht. 
Also, Back to the Roots.


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

wohl war zu fett , auf meinen Neuen PCs 
habe ich deswegen Nero auch nicht  mehr drauf, 
*u.a. ist mir die Installation von Nero zu umständlich und dauert zu lange,*
ich benutzte das Free Programm CDBurnerXP,
das brennen von CDs und DVDs benutze ich eh eher selten .


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe UltraISO, reicht mir für alles.


----------



## Imens0 (31. Juli 2009)

kann man damit auch images brennen? (.iso)


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe UltraISO, reicht mir für alles.



In der free version hab ich es bei meinem Vater drauf lohnt sich da 20$ für die vollversion?


----------



## DrSin (31. Juli 2009)

Nero9? War das nicht das elend mit dem Setup von ner knappen Stunde? Deinstallation ne Katastrophe? Buggy ohne ende? Nein danke! Geschenkt zu teuer


----------



## amdintel (31. Juli 2009)

Nero 8 war schon  ein elend ,
Installation dauert um die 15 min,
dann eine fehler hafter Setup wo man den 
Installation Pfad nicht richig ändern konnte,
da stand  dann Nero8\Nero8  doppelt Pfad Eintrag   das sich nicht in Nero8\  nicht abändern ließ, und ein Eintrag im Autostart msconfig, der den PC beim booten aus bremst 

bei Copy von DVDs oft eine Fehler Meldung ,
die gleiche DVD kopierte und brannte  aber z.b.  CDBurnerXP anstandslos , 

sage auch , Nero Nein Danke auch wenn es kostenlos ist ,
 ziehe ich die wirkliche Free Ware Nero auf jedenfall vor .


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. August 2009)

meckern kann ich nur weil nero6 nicht mehr auf vista läuft. und ich finde das es das beste bzw das brennprogramm überhaupt ist. obwohl da schon tools dabei waren die fast zu viel des guten sind.
ab version 7, ist das ganze nur noch ein riesiger spielkasten. und das eigentliche brennprogramm erstickt in den anderen anwendungen.
jetzt wo ich weiß das nero6 auf win7 laufen soll!!!???,werde ich es auch wieder auskramen und einsetzen.bin mal gespannt obs wirklich geht ohne fehler etc....


----------



## amdintel (1. August 2009)

das mit dem spiel kasten stimmt nicht ganz,
bei der Installation kannste aus wählen, was du installiert haben willst, das ganze wird dann rechts erklärt um was für ein Programm es sich handelt, was man installiert oder nicht mit angeklickt hatte


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> meckern kann ich nur weil nero6 nicht mehr auf vista läuft. und ich finde das es das beste bzw das brennprogramm überhaupt ist. obwohl da schon tools dabei waren die fast zu viel des guten sind.
> ab version 7, ist das ganze nur noch ein riesiger spielkasten. und das eigentliche brennprogramm erstickt in den anderen anwendungen.
> jetzt wo ich weiß das nero6 auf win7 laufen soll!!!???,werde ich es auch wieder auskramen und einsetzen.bin mal gespannt obs wirklich geht ohne fehler etc....



Bei mir läuft Nero 6 auf Vista 64 und auf Win7 64.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2009)

Ich hab NERO 7 drauf und hatte nie Probleme damit


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. August 2009)

geile Sache. Mehr als Daten CD's erstellen und CD's kopieren mach ich eh selten, Filme speicher ich meist aufm PC / Laptop und schließ ihn dann direkt an den Fernseher an.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. August 2009)

also ich hab das 6er nero probiert auf win7. aber es kommen fehlermeldungen bzw das programm versagt ganz den dienst. einzige mglk noch den winxp modus im win7. (virtuellemaschine).wenns damit geht isses auch gut. 
nur ganz soooo wichtig isses ja nich. gibt ja genug freeware brennprogramme die ich nehmen kannn.


----------



## eVoX (2. August 2009)

Der XP Mode steht aber nur ab Windows 7 Professional zur Verfügung, dann wirst du wohl eine neue Version von Nero brauchen oder Professional kaufen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Der XP Mode steht aber nur ab Windows 7 Professional zur Verfügung, dann wirst du wohl eine neue Version von Nero brauchen oder Professional kaufen müssen.


 
Der XP Mode ist doch nichts anderes als Virtual PC 2007 und das gibt es gratis.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Der Vorteil von dem ist aber das man keine extra XP Lizens brauch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von dem ist aber das man keine extra XP Lizens brauch.


 
Brauchst du doch so auch nicht.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Normalerweise brauchst du fuer jede Virtuelle Machine eine Lizens.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

Kommt darauf an, wie oft du sie nutzt.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie oft du sie nutzt.



Das ist egal. Ich sags mal so, VMs kann man ja nach dem aktivieren einfach kopieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist egal. Ich sags mal so, VMs kann man ja nach dem aktivieren einfach kopieren.


 
Jep, da die "Hardware" ja immer die gleiche ist.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Kann man die version von Nero 9 auch als "Update" nutzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kann man die version von Nero 9 auch als "Update" nutzen?


 
Die Free Version für Nero 8 oder so?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## eVoX (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der XP Mode ist doch nichts anderes als Virtual PC 2007 und das gibt es gratis.



Sone Virtual Sachen benutzt ich nicht, daher habe ich keine Ahnung davon.

Er hatte ja nach dem XP Mode gefragt, der ja leider ab der Professional zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Leider ist der XPMode zum Spielen vollkommen ungeeignet aber als Sandbox zum testen recht gut.


----------



## hyperionical (2. August 2009)

chakktheripper schrieb:


> mit win7 wird das überflüssig .. daten-cd's/dvd's kann man da ausm explorer raus direkt brennen. selbst rw's.



Mit dem Haken das keine über Windows gebrannte CD z.B in meinem Auto ordentlich läuft (Audio und MP3), währen dich bei Nero keine Probs habe.

Ein klarer  für Nero!


----------



## NixBlick (3. August 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Mit dem Haken das keine über Windows gebrannte CD z.B in meinem Auto ordentlich läuft (Audio und MP3), währen dich bei Nero keine Probs habe.
> 
> Ein klarer  für Nero!


Hast du die CD von Windows auch abgeschlossen?


----------



## doghma (4. August 2009)

Das Prog ist nicht nur kostenlos sondern auch noch umsonst. Das bißchen Programm und trotzdem überladen. Ein Blick riskiert und gleich wieder deinstalliert. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Freeware.


----------



## amdintel (4. August 2009)

eigentlich braucht man nur diese 4 Sachen 
um eine gute Ausstattung zu haben, CDBurnerXP,ImgBurn,Recuva,Audacity,
Backup von Daten, geht bei Vista sehr gut mit Bord Mitteln
und das auch sehr schön Zeit gesteuert, dazu macht man Nero nicht,
Nero ist dann absolut überflüssig , ich hatte das sehr oft,
das Nero 8.13 einfach bestimmte Sachen nicht brennen wollte und das hat mich jedes mal ein DVD Rohling gekostet ,
ich habe hat  hier verschieden Nero Vers. rum liegen und verzichte gern auf diese sehr umständlichen und lange Nero Installation .


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Sone Virtual Sachen benutzt ich nicht, daher habe ich keine Ahnung davon.
> 
> Er hatte ja nach dem XP Mode gefragt, der ja leider ab der Professional zur Verfügung steht.


 
Jep, schon klar, aber wenn man weiß, dass der Virtual PC 2007 genau das gleiche ist und vollkommen gratis bei Microsoft herunterladbar ist, dann frage ich mich, was das für ein Blödsinn ist, den nur bei den teureren Version zu integrieren. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Leider ist der XPMode zum Spielen vollkommen ungeeignet aber als Sandbox zum testen recht gut.


 
Jep, Die Sis 3D Grafik reißt nicht wirklich was. 
Ich benutze Sandboxie zum Testen ob ein Programm Schädlinge beinhaltet *ähhh...  hust hust* 



hyperionical schrieb:


> Mit dem Haken das keine über Windows gebrannte CD z.B in meinem Auto ordentlich läuft (Audio und MP3), währen dich bei Nero keine Probs habe.
> 
> Ein klarer  für Nero!


 
Es gibt genügend andere Freeware Programme, die das ebenso gut können.
Für ein Brennprogramm gebe ich eh seit Jahren kein Geld mehr aus, sowas erwarte ich einfach als gratis Beilage.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (4. August 2009)

hab auch noch nie ein Brenn-Prog gekauft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere schrieb:


> hab auch noch nie ein Brenn-Prog gekauft...


 
*hust hust*


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (4. August 2009)

was???
nutze nur Freeware-Sachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere schrieb:


> was???
> nutze nur Freeware-Sachen


 
Das mache ich auch.


----------



## kohllege (4. August 2009)

ich finds völlig sinnfrei was nero da veranstaltet. 

bin der meinung, dass nero seine fälle davon schwimmen sieht weil immer mehr freeware proggiz minimum genauso gut sind wie nero. 

ich persönlich nutze nur noch freeware proggiz zum brennen. seit ich win7 hab sogar nur noch das integrierte. 

naja...

greetz der kohlleg


----------



## Tecqu (4. August 2009)

Das finde ich gut, das es das jetzt kostenlos gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Schon ausprobiert?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. August 2009)

wahrscheinlich nich, denn dann wüßte er das die hälfte fehlt was man noch so zum brennen brauch.
angefangen beim erstellen einer audio cd oder bootdisc....


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

Ich spar mir da smit dem Nero9. Ich bleibe bei Nero6. Wenn das irgendwann nicht mehr geht suche ich mir was kostenloses.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. August 2009)

hab ich mir auch gedacht nur win 7 wills ums ver....en nich richtig laufen lassen.....


----------



## drachenorden (5. August 2009)

... man könnte auch sagen, Ahead sieht die Felle davonschwimmen - BurnAware oder CDBurnerXP reicht völlig aus; und wer unbedingt Tools zur Videobearbeitung braucht, findest im Freeware oder kostenpflichtigen Sektor jede Menge (schlankere) Alternativen. Finde ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht nur win 7 wills ums ver....en nich richtig laufen lassen.....


 
Win7 meckert schon, wenn man mit Nero 7 kommt. 
Deshalb suche ich noch was, ich probiere die gratis Nero mal aus.
Entsorgen kann ich sie immer noch.


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

ich hatte bevor ist gestern den Rechner zurück gesetzt hatte ,

 mal probehalber diese angebliche ? Free Version probiert, 

Diese Free Vers. ist gar keine , 
sondern eine Demo Vers. mit 30 Tagen Nutzung? unten rechts wurde ein Symbol eingeblendet, 

"wenn sie die VollVersion erwerben wollen" 

hier handelt es sich offenbar doch nicht um eine Free Version, die User sollen wohl dadruch animiert werden, die Vollversion zu kaufen in dem man eine angebliche Free Version ins Netz stellt ,  das ist nicht nur un seriös , sondern auch kriminell, nach dem Gesetz ist das  *Unlauterer Wettbewerb  und Täuschung des Verbrauchers *, für so was auch noch öffentlich zu werben , dürfte wohl auch den Verbrauch Schutz interessieren .
Das man auf diese Art und weise nun versucht , eine Voll Version, die keinen kaufen will unteres Volk zu bringen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Ernsthaft? 
Das ist ja dreist, muss ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

ich werde dies vermutlich der Abteilung des 
"unteren Wettbewerbs der  Verbraucher Zentrale  anzeigen  und auch die Foren benennen die damit werben !

*Jeder Web Seiten Betreiber ist für den Inhalt seiner Web. Seite  und die Artikel voll verantwortlich!*
bei mir kam bei der installieren 
ein mal in der Mitte ein Feld wo ein Produkt Key stand  
und nach der kompletten Installation war immer unten rechts 
das Icon "Wollen sie die Kauf Vers. erwerben "
ich frage mich .. nur ? 
wenn das angeblich eine Free Version sein soll, 
warum soll ich dann eine Kauf Vers. erbeben ? Hallo ?

Jeder der sich also von dieser angeblichen Free Vers. getauscht fühlt,  sollte dies beim Verbraucherschutz anzeigen , 
weil... wenn dem so ist?  ist das  gesetzlich unzulässig ,
mit einem Free Produkt zu werben, das gar keins ist, 
die User mit Free und Kostenlos anzulocken damit die das erst mal installieren und dann vielleicht kaufen ! 
Dqs das letzte !

ich kenne das so, 
von abgespeckten Voll Versionen die als Free angeboten werden, das nach dem installieren per Link auf die Hersteller Seite geleitet wird ,  
wo man seine Emal an gibt und per Emal den Produkt Key zu gestellt bekommt für eine Zeitlich unbefristet Version die vollen Funktion Umfang hat, also  alle Funktionen des Programm
man uneingeschränkt nutzten kann, 
 und sich dann diese abgespeckte Voll Version legal frei schalten kann !
Das ist aj wohl bei dieser angeblichen Nero Free Version seltsamerweise etwas anderes, wahrscheinlich soll man die kaufen die Free Version `? DAs ist aber dann keine Free Version, sondern eine Demo Version bez. Trial Version und keine Free !


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Also, ich habs mak raufgeschoben.
Der Hinweis auf die Vollversion kommt nur *einmal*, beim ersten Start des Programms, danach nicht mehr.
Leider erscheint das Registrierungsfenster immer, das sit schon mal schlecht.
Außerdem kann man damit nur Daten CDs brennen, sonst nichts. 
Das ist einfach zu wenig, also wieder entsorgt.
Dann hole ich mir lieben ein deutlich schlangeres Freeware Programm.
Ach ja, nach der Deinstallation waren noch unzählige Daten vorhanden und auch die Registry war noch mit Nero 9 Verweisen zugemüllt.
Danke für keine Deinstallationsroutine.


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

was soll man denn mit Daten CDs heute groß anfragen, was viele ja vergessen, 
Windows hat auch Bord mittel mit den man Daten auf DVDs brennen kann und das kostet nichts extra, oder man macht das so wie ich und nimmt gute Free Ware .

Fazit bevor ich von diesen dubiosen Firma ? was kaufe,
benutzte ich lieber Free Ware und spende vielleicht 
auch mal was, an die Programmiere,  schließlich bekommen 
die kein Geld für ihre Arbeit und oft mal`s sind sogar Free Waren
Sachen besser in der Funktion als teure Kauf Vollversionen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Nero kann schon CD und DVDs brennen, aber mehr auch nicht, noch nicht mal Audio CDs.
Das Programm ist völlig überflüssig und schiebt sich mal wieder tief in die Registry rein, das ist zum


----------



## amdintel (5. August 2009)

sind etwas über 80 Reg. Einträge wo mit das Windows weiter zu gemüllt wird , ich weis das daher , weil ich Nero/Nero 8 komplett von meinem PC entfernt habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Ich benutze Nero 7. Das reicht für alles, aber in der Regel benutze ich es nicht mehr.
Wills aber auch nicht deinstallieren, sonst schrottet das mein Windows. 
Für Win7 brauche ich was Neues, weil da die Free Programme nicht mehr gehen.
Allerdings nur beim beschissenen x64, beim 32bit läuft alles bestens.
Verdammtes x64.
WinXP x86 FTW.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Wieso schrottet es beim deinstallieren das OS?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso schrottet es beim deinstallieren das OS?


 
Weils Nero ist. 
Ist extrem beschissen programmiert, hat keine eigene Deinstallationsroutine, was erwartest du dann?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Hab meines mit CCleaner deinstalliert und die Reste gelöscht.
Sollte doch funktioniert haben, oder?


----------



## drachenorden (5. August 2009)

... naja, das einzig Positive, das ich Nero in den letzten Versionen abgewinnen konnte, war das separat downloadbare Clean-Tool ... 

Für mich ist Ahead bzw. Nero das beste Beispiel, wie man langfristig aus einem guten Produkt eine absolute Katastophe machen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Läuft das OS noch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Meinst du jetzt mich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Jep, dich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Ja, läuft ohne Probleme.
Welche hätte ich denn haben sollen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Normaler Weise wird das System träge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Ist mir bis jetzt nichts aufgefallen.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich die Hütte sauber halte.


----------



## doghma (5. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Normaler Weise wird das System träge.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben, das Prog ist Müll. Vorhandene Freeware kann weitaus mehr und ist nicht überladen mit Eigenwerbung und Co.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

doghma schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben, das Prog ist Müll. Vorhandene Freeware kann weitaus mehr und ist nicht überladen mit Eigenwerbung und Co.


 
Und schieb vorallem nicht 200MB auf die Platte und müllt die Registry voll.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Deswegen hab ich es ja gelöscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Wenn du das mit Reg Clear und so'n Kram gelöscht hast, dann sollte das klappen.
Ich habe mein Backup eingelesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Mit Ccleaner kann man ja auch die Registry säubern.


----------



## KTMDoki (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und schieb vorallem nicht 200MB auf die Platte und müllt die Registry voll.



da kann ich nur aus Erfahrung zustimmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mit Ccleaner kann man ja auch die Registry säubern.


 
Das meine ich ja, ich benutze immer Acronis True Image um die Registry zu säubern.


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Win7 meckert schon, wenn man mit Nero 7 kommt.
> Deshalb suche ich noch was, ich probiere die gratis Nero mal aus.
> Entsorgen kann ich sie immer noch.





diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht nur win 7 wills ums ver....en nich richtig laufen lassen.....



Geht bei mir problemlos. Ich habe die Warnmeldung einfach ignoriert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Geht bei mir problemlos. Ich habe die Warnmeldung einfach ignoriert.


 
Der Blue Screen war mir Warnung genug.


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Blue Screen war mir Warnung genug.



Könnte Versionsabhängig sein. Ich habe 6.6.1.15 im Einsatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

7.10.10


----------



## amdintel (6. August 2009)

wie ich schon sagte "Nero ist der letzte sch.."
sicherlich wenn man diese  Brenn Free Programme  nutzt  fleht
Nerowave, ich benutzte als sehr gute alternative *Audacity*, so sache wie DVDs umcoden brauche ich überhaupt nicht und der Nero  DVD Player und das Nero Pic Tool ist überflüssig, 
die meisten haben Vsita auf dem PC, wo es das MS MEdia  Center gibt 
und Vista eigene Programme hat, mit den das genau so geht .
man muss nicht alles doppelt und drei fach  auf dem PC haben  ,
wenn man nur ein Programm wirklich benutzt !


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Für Audiobearbeitung habe ich WaveLab, für Videobearbeitung Cyperlink.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Geht bei mir problemlos. Ich habe die Warnmeldung einfach ignoriert.



ne bei mir wills gar nich. na egal. gibt genug anderes an programmen.


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

auf Computer Bild dir deine Meinung ,
machen die für ihr Heft Magazin so richtig Werbung mit dem
free Nero9  und so gar ein Video Clip als Werbe Einlage,
auf der Web. Seite, so das der Eindruck entsteht ? dann man 
die Free Version nur dort bekommt ? wenn man also das Heft kauft ?

eigentlich frech sich mit Federn andere zu  schmücken, 
die Nero 9 Free,  kann sich jeder selber kostenlos aus dem Web. runter laden, die  meisten haben ja heute DSL Geschw. und  damit 
das kein Thema .


----------



## Steagle (28. August 2009)

@amdintel

Die Zielgruppe die Computer Bild im Auge hat sind die Menschen die nicht viel Zeit und Lust haben sich umgehend zu informieren. Leute die vor kurzem einen PC haben oder Menschen mit nicht so viel Ahnung. Diese Menschen wissen gar nicht das es eine Free Version von Nero ist wo man kostenlos runterladen kann. Für diese Zielgruppe ist Computer Bild ein sehr schlaues und Gutes Computermagazin (da steht ja soooviel drin, was man nicht durch Recherche im Internet nicht hätte selbst rausfinden können). Was ich sagen will:

Zielgruppe von Computer Bild haben nicht soviel Ahnung, Das Magazin hat "Ahnung" und verkauft sein "Super" Wissen sehr Eindrucksvoll wie an deinem Beispiel zu erkennen.
Oder warum die Abzockmasche von 99downloads und opendownload so erfolgreich? Unwissenheit der Menschen ist der Schlüssel zum Geld. Leider wahr, und die ehrlichen sind die Dummen.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2009)

apropos Computer Bild  , auf deren Homepage gibt es die kostenlose VV von Ashampoo 2009 

Ashampoo Burning Studio 2009 Advanced – Kostenlose Vollversion - Download - COMPUTER BILD

ganz brauchbar das Programm


*kostenlos ist neben CdBurnerXP *

"InfraRecorder" dazu auch deutschsprachig und gänzlich unter GPL. Es ist ein GUI-Frontend, das auf "CDRTools" basiert und läuft ab Windows 2000. Bereitgestellt wird alles an CD/DVD-Brennfunktionen, die man so braucht. Bei der Installation werden die CDRTools gleich mitinstalliert.

Quelle: InfraRecorder  Welcome

Der Installer ist gigantische 3MB groß.
Da das Modul zum Encoden von MP3-Dateien  nicht GPL ist . muss man das  Lame Plugin der InfraRec-Seite hier https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=175271 ziehen

hab das Programm entpackt ,ist ganz nett!

man muss dann das Lame Plugin in denn Ordner von InfraRecorderentpacken!

also zb nach C:/Programme/InfraRecorder/Codecs


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

ich hab nur zwei Brenn Programme auf dem PC
und die machen das auch nicht schlechter, 
eher besser, als die Kommerziellen ,
CD Brunnder XP und ImgBurn, letzteres ist besser geeignet, wenn man oft ISO.Files  hat , 
Nero besteht ja auch aus mehreren Programmen .


----------



## poiu (28. August 2009)

INGBurn nutze ich auch  

Brunner Xp mag ich nicht so , dann lieber eins von denn oben genannten


----------



## Warhead78 (2. September 2009)

Kann die freie Version auch Isos brennen? Und/oder Isos erstellen?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. Oktober 2009)

Warhead78 schrieb:


> Kann die freie Version auch Isos brennen? Und/oder Isos erstellen?



nein,nur daten brennen,ohne schnick schnack.


----------



## drachenorden (10. Oktober 2009)

ImgBurn ist ausgesprochen praktisch, InfraRecorder und BurnAware ebenso - CDBurnerXP ist mir irgendwie zu unübersichtlich.

Wer allerdings viel mit Videomaterial arbeitet, findet mit Nero durchaus gute Tools - die größe der Installation ist zwar exorbitant, aber naja ...


----------



## Kubiac (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich verwende die Integrierte Funktionen von Win 7. Damit kann man auch iso-Dataeien brennen.
Für die 2-3 DVDs die ich im Jahr brenne reicht das vollkommen und funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (10. Oktober 2009)

Nero ist out.Es gibt genug andere Programme die den gleichen Zweck erfüllen und ba weiten  nicht soviel Platz brauchen und so ins System reinfressen(Auto.Registry ).


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Oktober 2009)

das ist bestimmt die 5€ Version Nero "Essentials" die sie jetzt freigegeben haben


----------

